# Upgrade to Windows 7 on older PC?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I suspect it is going to be close. Why don't you download and run this tool: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/downloads/upgrade-advisor


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks! I will try it out....


----------



## hilarytg (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't think it will be able to run win7 properly. The processor and video card will be very important also 2GB RAM is the bare minimum for win7.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Is your gateway 64 bit? If not, basically it won't work.

I'm probably gonna increase my RAM from 4gig to 8gig to get more speed.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I ran the Windows Upgrade advisor tool in the link provided above and it said that my system could take it. It would need a 32 bit custom install. The only other negative issue it laid out was that I could not use Outlook Express in Win 7 but I don't even use it so that is irrelevant. 

Should I go forward with the Win 7? Seems like there are a couple differing opinions.....


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

32 bit bit limits you to 3 gb of ram when using windows. Most new software is 64 bit; especially graphics programs. Will you work software run as 32 bit?

I don't think I would but only you can decide.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd avoid myself and just get something win7 already installed. I try never to combine any work related and home related devices myself if I can avoid it.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> Will you work software run as 32 bit?/QUOTE]
> 
> I have used the work VPN software successfully for years on this same PC so that should not be a problem but I will check with the IT people at work to see what they think.
> 
> ...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't forget, that since work is requiring you to upgrade/get another computer. It is a tax deduction.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, I have not forgotten that but I won't attempt to write it off. Home office deductions are a huge red flag for the IRS. You have to document the time usage for your business purposes if it is also used for personal use and the rules are just onerous and not worth the small return if you are in a lower bracket. I would be using it mainly for personal use anyway.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Eagle One said:


> This PC originally had 512 MB of RAM and I finally upgraded to 2 GB a year ago. It has two more memory slots available that I could add more and it takes up to 4 GB but from what I understand, I can't really put 4 GB in there. It needs to be like 3.5 GB or less or that will create some issue.


There may be something particular to your board that makes that true but I don't believe windows has a problem with it. I ran 4 gig of ram on a 32 bit XP machine for several years. Windows never saw or used but about 3.1 gig of that.

It is important on ddr and ddr2 boards to install the memory in matched pairs. What your board uses can be found in your manual on on the dealer site.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I still have the two 256 MB memory sticks that were in there originally. I thought about adding those into the other slots to give me 2.5 GB of RAM but someone advised me against it. I think it had something to do with the four sticks being different sizes and that it was best to use all the same size. What do you think about that?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't confirm or deny that. It does sound familiar for some of the older boards.

Most memory is fairly cheap right now. I would pop in 2 @ 2G or 4 @1g and write the old stuff off. You do have to determine what your board can handle. Some boards can't use the double sided ram.

I think the Crucial site has an active-X tool to interrogate your board and make suggestions. For the most part, I buy Crucial or Kingston.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, I had used that Crucial tool and I now that I think about it, that may have been the source of that recommendation. I may have talked to someone there too.


----------

